# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > FAQ  >  If all your CD and DVD drives are not visible

## NickGolovko

Q: All cd and dvd drivers are gone, even the virtual ones! But I can see them running in Bios.
A: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Cl  ass\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} 
Please delete the LowerFilters key
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} – similar key, please delete it. If there is the UpperFilter key somewhere in these subtrees, you should delete it too.

----------

